# إذا كان الاسلام يخاطب العقل حقا...لماذا لا نسمع ونحكم؟؟



## سلفيا وحيد (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*سلام الرب على كل الأعضاء

قرأت الكثير من المواضيع التافهة وعذرا على هذه الكلمة ...ولكن معظمها لا تخلو من السب واللعن بدون أدلة..
لماذا لا نسمع بعضنا البعض..سواء مسيحيين أو مسلمين؟؟
لماذا لا نفكر بالمنطق والعقل دون التعصب لمسيحيتنا؟؟ 
ومتل ما بيقوقو السمع ببلاش..يمكن الواحد يستفيد مين بيعرف
وبالأخير يا إما أقنعناهم بدينا او إقتنعنا بدينهم...لانو بالنهاية لابد ان يكون لنا دين(حسب وجهة نظر)
والخلاف لا يفسد للود قضية

صح؟؟؟
 تحياتي*


----------



## قلم حر (24 ديسمبر 2006)

سؤال :


> *إذا كان الاسلام يخاطب العقل حقا...لماذا لا نسمع ونحكم؟؟*


كيف يخاطب العقل و فيه ( حد الرده ) ؟
و حديث ( الكلب الأسود شيطان ) ؟
و حديث ( السلاسل في أعناقهم ........ )
و غيرهم الكثير .


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (24 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> زهقنا كوبي بيست !!!!!!!!!!!
> هل حد الرده يحترم العقل ؟
> بدنا جواب منطقي !!!



و انت تفرق معاك اية كوبى و بيست و لا غيرة ؟؟
الرد عندك فوق .... قبل المشاركه دى 
وبعدين الحد هنا لو اعلن بالردة و نادى بها .... و لا احنا هنعرف المرتد ازاى يعنى


----------



## قلم حر (24 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> و انت تفرق معاك اية كوبى و بيست و لا غيرة ؟؟
> لأن الرد كان متوسعا و طويلا و تطرق لنقاط غير مطروحه .
> الرد عندك فوق .... قبل المشاركه دى
> و تم الرد على النقاط المهمه به .
> وبعدين الحد هنا لو اعلن بالردة و نادى بها .... و لا احنا هنعرف المرتد ازاى يعنى


و من طرح هذا الموضوع أصلا ؟


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (24 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> و من طرح هذا الموضوع أصلا ؟



انا رديت على سؤالك حول الردة ... انت المشرف باة تعرف مين اللى طرح الموضوع


----------



## قلم حر (24 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> انا رديت على سؤالك حول الردة ... انت المشرف باة تعرف مين اللى طرح الموضوع


أجمل جواب هو أللي بيكون من فهمك و بأسلوبك و بالمختصر .
أنت طرحت عشرين نقطه حواريه ...............يعني بعد عشر مداخلات .....كم نقطه سنتحاور بيها ؟
المهم :
تم عرض بعض الاٍعتراضات على ردك سابقا .
أرجو عدم تشعيب الموضوع أكثر .


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (24 ديسمبر 2006)

انت شكلك قرات تانى مداخلة انا كتبتها بس عشان كدة قلت الكلام اللى انت قلتة ..... لو كنت قرات اول مداخلة على الموضوع كان زمانك قرات الرد


----------



## قلم حر (24 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> انت شكلك قرات تانى مداخلة انا كتبتها بس عشان كدة قلت الكلام اللى انت قلتة ..... لو كنت قرات اول مداخلة على الموضوع كان زمانك قرات الرد


معاك حق .....ظننت ردك بمداخله واحده فقط.
المهم :
1) الحديث هو :

حديث 4557 - التفسير - صحيح البخارى.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

4557 - حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ عَنْ سُفْيَانَ عَنْ مَيْسَرَةَ عَنْ أَبِى حَازِمٍ عَنْ أَبِى هُرَيْرَةَ - رضى الله
عنه - ( كُنْتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ ) قَالَ خَيْرَ النَّاسِ لِلنَّاسِ ، تَأْتُونَ بِهِمْ فِى السَّلاَسِلِ فِى أَعْنَاقِهِمْ
حَتَّى يَدْخُلُوا فِى الإِسْلاَمِ .
--------------------------------------------
2)
أعتراضي على ( الكلب الأسود شيطان ) هو نابع من العنوان :


> *إذا كان الاسلام يخاطب العقل حقا...لماذا لا نسمع ونحكم؟؟*


فهل هذا حديث يقيله عقل ؟
و نحن في القرن الواحد و العشرين !
-------------------------------------------------------------------
المهم :
كل ما أوردته عن ( حد الرده ) أنا أعرفه سابقا ......ألمهم : هل يحترم عقل السلم الذي أراد أن يخرج من الاٍسلام ؟
( طبعا بالاٍضافه لما   ورد  سابقا ) .


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (24 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> معاك حق .....ظننت ردك بمداخله واحده فقط.
> المهم :
> 1) الحديث هو :
> 
> ...



جوابك عندى .... بس انا مش فاضى الان ..... هجاوبك لما ارجع ان شاء الله


----------



## قلم حر (24 ديسمبر 2006)

ترجع بالسلامه .
موفق .


----------



## lord12 (24 ديسمبر 2006)

اليك هذا ياسمردلي


: Lv:24:16: 16 ومن جدف على اسم الرب فانه يقتل.يرجمه كل الجماعة رجما.الغريب كالوطني عندما يجدف على الاسم يقتل هل رايتم اخوتى فى الله ان الامر هو حقد على الاسلام فقط لا غير وسبحان الله يسكنون فى بيوت من زجاج ويحدفون الناس بالطوب حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## lord12 (24 ديسمبر 2006)

الرد هذا اضافه الى رد اخي لمن عنده عقل
فلقد جاوبنا في الاسلام والنصرانيه


----------



## قلم حر (24 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> اليك هذا ياسمردلي
> 
> 
> : Lv:24:16: 16 ومن جدف على اسم الرب فانه يقتل.يرجمه كل الجماعة رجما.الغريب كالوطني عندما يجدف على الاسم يقتل هل رايتم اخوتى فى الله ان الامر هو حقد على الاسلام فقط لا غير وسبحان الله يسكنون فى بيوت من زجاج ويحدفون الناس بالطوب حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


أنت جيت منين ؟
طيب : أقرأ الموضوع و اٍفهموا بعدين رد !!!
عارف أنك محتاج للشرح التفصيلي علشان تفهم :
1) راجع عنوان الموضوع !


> *إذا كان الاسلام يخاطب العقل حقا...لماذا لا نسمع ونحكم؟؟*


2) هل كتبت أنت شيء عن حد الرده ؟
3) زميلك بيقول :


> جوابك عندى .... بس انا مش فاضى الان ..... هجاوبك لما ارجع ان شاء الله


و أنت بتقول :


> lord12الرد هذا اضافه الى رد اخي لمن عنده عقل
> فلقد جاوبنا في الاسلام والنصرانيه


أتمنى تكون فهمت من أول مره .


----------



## lord12 (24 ديسمبر 2006)

سمردلي عندنا طرحت شبهه رد عليك الاخ لمن عنده عقل
وانا الآن اتكلم من كتابكم 
فأين ردك على هذا الكلام؟؟؟


----------



## قلم حر (24 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> سمردلي عندنا طرحت شبهه رد عليك الاخ لمن عنده عقل
> وانا الآن اتكلم من كتابكم
> فأين ردك على هذا الكلام؟؟؟


أنت دراستك أيه ؟
أي صف ؟
أنا عاوز أكتبلك خمنسين مداخله حتى تفهم موضوع واحد !!!!
أكيد رايح ترد علي قبل ما تراجع الموضوع و تفهموا ..............كالعاده .
يا حبيبي : راجع عنوان الموضوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووع .


----------



## سلفيا وحيد (24 ديسمبر 2006)

اولا شكرا لكل من جاء هنا وشارك من الاخوة المسلمين أيضا..

أولا أود أن أخبركم بأني قرأت الكثير والكثير عن كل الاديان اللي ممكن تتخيلوها بالدنيا ...بوذية هندو إسلام وغيرهم الكثير ..بدافع الفضول وتوضيح بعض المفاهيم التي أجدها غامضة بعض الشيء لدي..

أما بالنسبة لموضوع الردة والحد لدى الاخوان المسلمين فأنا وحسب وجهة نظري أرى أنها تحدد من حرية المسلم في تغيير دينه صحيح..
ولكنهم في نفس الوقت يقولون بأن الاسلام هو آخر رسالة..وتاريخيا هذا صحيح فقد جاءت بعد اليهودية والمسيحية بفترة..فإن كانت حقا ديانة سماوية حقا ..ألا يجوز للرب العظيم أن يحرم على كل من ولد فيها (بقصد مسلم) أن يخرج منها..أو يرتد كما يقولون هم؟؟

لماذا نؤمن باليهودية رغم أنها توحد الرب أيضا كالاسلام..ونقبلها..بينما نرفض حتى التحاور مع الاسلاميين بموضوعية؟؟

أريد أصحاب العقول فقط ولا شيء آخر

سلام الرب عليكم جميعا


----------



## coptic hero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

اخوتى الآعزاء

ارسموا بسمه على شفاه بنات يتيمات مسيحيات فى جمعيه تتكفل بحوالى 90 بنت من جميع الأعمار من سن 4 سنوات حتى 30 سنه اعطوهم ملابسكم المستغنى عنها او تبرعاتكم فعلا فعلا حالتهم صعبه جدا جدا وقد زرتهم فى احدى المرات فى القاهره فى منطقه الزيتون وتليفونهم هو 026336815 المسئول المختص شخص اسمه مجدى نسيم وعنوانها 18 شارع سنان المعطى المسرور يحبه الرب


----------



## نسرين أمة الرحمن (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*اما بخصوص الكلب الاسود فهذا رد على السريع كده يا رب و يقنع عقلك 
و ان كان في الرد عليه امور كثيرة الا اني اقول كلمتين دون اظنها تكفيك 

أن الشيطان لا يمتنع أن يختص بالدخول في الكلب الأسود لخصيصة فيه ، كما ذكر في الإنجيل : أن المسيح أخرج الشياطين من الناس فدخلت في قطيع الخنازير . انظر انجيل مرقس الاصحاح الخامس . ثم اذا جاز في عقول النصارى ان الله خالق السموات والارض يظهر في مخلوقاته فكيف يمتنع ذلك في بعض مخلوقاته وهو الشيطان أن يظهر في كلب أسود ؟*


----------



## نسرين أمة الرحمن (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*انتظر ردك ايها الزميل السمردلي و سلفيا وحيد احيي فيك روح البحث و فضولك المعرفي و فعلا هذا سيساعدك للوصول الى الحق *
*فعلا الانسان مالازم يكون منطوي على نفسه على فكرة انا احاول ان افعل ما فعلت و بدات المسيحية حتى اعرف كل خباياها ثم انتقل الى اليهودية ثم باقي الديانات و لا انتقل للبحث و التنقيب عن ديانة حتى افرغ تماما من سابقتها * و ضروري تؤخذ الامور من اهلها يعني مش حروح لمسلم و اساله عن النصرانية لازم اعرف الامور من اهلها و اصيك بفعل هذا
اللهم أرنا الحق حقا و ارزقنا اتباعه و ارنا الباطل باطلا و ارزقنا اجتنابه


----------



## نسرين أمة الرحمن (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*لو فيه اي شبهة فالرجاء ذكرها على ان تكون الامور منظمة و يحكم العقل و المنطق*


----------



## نسرين أمة الرحمن (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اعجبني العنوان و الموضوع اجل العقل و المنطق هو ده اللي احنا محتاجينه 
من عنده شبهة فليكتبها و ندرسها و نرد عليها بشرط ان تكون الامور منظمة و يحكم المنطق و العقل و الفكر السليم *


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (25 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> معاك حق .....ظننت ردك بمداخله واحده فقط.
> المهم :
> 1) الحديث هو :
> 
> ...




طيب انا هرد عليك بحديث ممكن يزيل الاشكال اللى عندك
ضحكت من قوم يساقون إلى الجنة مقرنين في السلاسل  .... صحيح الجامع 

  عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال عجب الله من قوم يدخلون الجنة في السلاسل . وفي رواية يقادون إلى الجنة بالسلاسل . رواه البخاري .


فهل معنى ذلك انهم يدخلون الجنه غصب عنهم مثلا او وهما كارهين ؟؟؟

بالنسبة للكلب الاسود فالاخت ردت عليك فية 

سؤالى ليك هو .... اين احترام العقل عند اعدام اى جاسوس يخون بلدة ؟؟


----------



## قلم حر (25 ديسمبر 2006)

سلفيا وحيد قال:


> اولا شكرا لكل من جاء هنا وشارك من الاخوة المسلمين أيضا..
> 
> أولا أود أن أخبركم بأني قرأت الكثير والكثير عن كل الاديان اللي ممكن تتخيلوها بالدنيا ...بوذية هندو إسلام وغيرهم الكثير ..بدافع الفضول وتوضيح بعض المفاهيم التي أجدها غامضة بعض الشيء لدي..
> 
> ...


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (25 ديسمبر 2006)

هعلق بس من كلام السمردلى على : المتكبر و كيف اننا حرفنا المعنى اللغوى لها لتبرير الاسم

معنى المتكبر : أي الذي تكبر عن كل نقص وتعظم عما لا يليق به،  والكبر في صفات الله مدح، وفي صفات المخلوقين ذم


----------



## قلم حر (25 ديسمبر 2006)

نسرين أمة الرحمن قال:


> *اما بخصوص الكلب الاسود فهذا رد على السريع كده يا رب و يقنع عقلك *
> *و ان كان في الرد عليه امور كثيرة الا اني اقول كلمتين دون اظنها تكفيك *
> 
> *أن الشيطان لا يمتنع أن يختص بالدخول في الكلب الأسود لخصيصة فيه ، كما ذكر في الإنجيل : أن المسيح أخرج الشياطين من الناس فدخلت في قطيع الخنازير . انظر انجيل مرقس الاصحاح الخامس . ثم اذا جاز في عقول النصارى ان الله خالق السموات والارض يظهر في مخلوقاته فكيف يمتنع ذلك في بعض مخلوقاته وهو الشيطان أن يظهر في كلب أسود ؟*


أليس عندك رد سوى بالهروب للمواضيع المسيحيه ؟
و يا ريت من أدخل المواضيع المسيحيه هنا كان يفهم ما يكتبه .....!
المهم :
الحديث يقول ( الكلب الأسود شيطان ) و لم يقل : ممكن أن يدخل الشيطان في الكلب الأسود .


----------



## lord12 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

سمردلي انت بقيت عامل زي اختك فاديه
كل ماحد يتطرق للنصرانيه تقول هروب عشان ماتردش
اظن الاخوه ردوا من الاسلاميات وبعدين تطرقوا للمسيحيه 
ماهو مش معقول تعترض على حاجات هي عندكم اصلا لا وافظع كمان


----------



## قلم حر (25 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> هعلق بس من كلام السمردلى على : المتكبر و كيف اننا حرفنا المعنى اللغوى لها لتبرير الاسم
> 
> معنى المتكبر : أي الذي تكبر عن كل نقص وتعظم عما لا يليق به، والكبر في صفات الله مدح، وفي صفات المخلوقين ذم


لم تخرج عن كلامي ( قيد أنمله ) !!
فرق بين :
الكبير و المتكبر !!
فالكبير ( بأخلاقه مثلا ) ممدوح ....أما ( المتكبر ) فمذموم .
هل عندك نص قرآني يتحدث عن ( المتكبر ) بصفة مدح ؟
و هل تكون كلمه ما ( شتم للاٍنسان ) ....وبنفس الوقت ( من أسماء ألله الحسنى ).....لاحظ أنها شتيمه للاٍنسان و ليست صفه غير موجوده فيه ( مثل الخالق )
أليس هذا ( لوي ) للغه ؟


----------



## lord12 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> هل تقبل أن أفسر القرآن على كيفي ؟




تفسير القرآن غير تفسير الكتاب المقدس
لأن القرآن مانزلش كله مره واحده
والايات لها اسباب نزول ومرتبطه بأحداث
لكن اين هذا من الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟
النصوص مش محتاجه تفسير عندكم لأن الكلام اصلا واضح


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (25 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> لم تخرج عن كلامي ( قيد أنمله ) !!
> فرق بين :
> الكبير و المتكبر !!
> فالكبير ( بأخلاقه مثلا ) ممدوح ....أما ( المتكبر ) فمذموم .
> ...




كبير باخلاقة دى معذرة لك يعنى دة كلام مساطب و قهاوى مش لغة عربية و لا تمت لاصول اللغه بصلة


----------



## قلم حر (25 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> تفرق معاك اية اذا كان عامل كوبى و بيست او اذا كان هو اللى كاتب الكلام ؟؟


هل بدأنا الجدل ؟
لماذا لم تقرأ و تقبس تعليقي كاملا ؟
على الأقل فلتقرأه كاملا و تفكر فيه مليا !!
أم أنك تريد أن تغير سير الحوار ؟
------------------------------------
المهم :
نكرر ( لعل و عسى ) :
ما دخل المداخله التي أوردها ( أبو عرين ) في الموضوع ؟
فلتلتزم بردودي عليك .....و لترد علي !!
بدل أن تتحول لمداخلات جانبيه .


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (25 ديسمبر 2006)

لا مداخلات جانبية و لا جدل ..... انت هتفرق معاك اية اذا كان كوبى و لا مش كوبى ؟؟
عندك رد قولة .... معندكش مفيش مشكلة


----------



## قلم حر (25 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> و لية دايما تسمية هروب ؟؟؟
> لية ما تقولش توضيح لنفس النقطة فى عقيدتك !!


فلتقرأ و تقتبس تعليقي كاملا .
لا تجتزيء الرد .
ردي السابق واضح .
أم أنك تريد تشتيت الحوةار الى ما لا نهايه ؟


----------



## قلم حر (25 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> تفسير القرآن غير تفسير الكتاب المقدس
> لأن القرآن مانزلش كله مره واحده
> والايات لها اسباب نزول ومرتبطه بأحداث
> لكن اين هذا من الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟
> النصوص مش محتاجه تفسير عندكم لأن الكلام اصلا واضح


اٍفتي .
لم أتوقع منك غير الجدل .


----------



## قلم حر (25 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> لا مداخلات جانبية و لا جدل ..... انت هتفرق معاك اية اذا كان كوبى و لا مش كوبى ؟؟
> عندك رد قولة .... معندكش مفيش مشكلة


لم أترك مداخله لم أعلق عليها و أردها .
طبعا اذا كانت ضمن الموضوع .
-----------------------------------
فلتكن حياديا ( قدر الاٍمكان ) اذا اٍستطعت !


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (25 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> فلتقرأ و تقتبس تعليقي كاملا .
> لا تجتزيء الرد .
> ردي السابق واضح .
> أم أنك تريد تشتيت الحوةار الى ما لا نهايه ؟




انا بتكلم عموما .... لية كل ما نجيب راى كتابك المقدس عن نفس الموضوع تسمية هروب !!


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (25 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> هذه ليست رده ......بل تلفيق لكلام الخالق !
> المهم :
> راجع ردي على تدريج الشريعه ......كأنك تتجاوزه قصدا !!




تلفيق لكلام الخالق ازاى يعنى مش فاهم ؟؟
مش دة من كتابك و لا احنا بنجيب كلام من عندنا ؟
و بعدين اذا كانت دى مش ردة .... اية هى الردة فى نظرك ؟
هات كلامك عن تدريج الشريعة و احنا نجاوبك


----------



## قلم حر (25 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> انا بتكلم عموما .... لية كل ما نجيب راى كتابك المقدس عن نفس الموضوع تسمية هروب !!


للمره الألف :
ألم تسمع بتدريج التشريع ؟
هل أستطيع أن أقول أن الاٍسلام يفول : لا تقريوا الصلاة و أنتم سكارى ؟
و أعتبرها نهاية موضوع ( شرب الخمر ) ؟
أتمنى أن تقرأ ردودي بعنايه أكثر .....و أن لا تتجاهل العام و تنتقل لجزئيات تخرج عن لب الموضوع .
فأنت تعلم أن لا وجود ( لحد الرده ) في المسيحيه !!
و المسيحيه هي اٍكتمال التشريع !


----------



## قلم حر (25 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> تلفيق لكلام الخالق ازاى يعنى مش فاهم ؟؟
> مش دة من كتابك و لا احنا بنجيب كلام من عندنا ؟
> و بعدين اذا كانت دى مش ردة .... اية هى الردة فى نظرك ؟
> هات كلامك عن تدريج الشريعة و احنا نجاوبك


اٍدعاء النبوه ...............هو التلفيق !!
أما الباقي .....فتم اٍدراجه مرارا ............فلتقرأ بعنايه .
غير ذلك ....سأجيبك باٍقتباسات من كلامي السابق .
موفق .


----------



## قلم حر (25 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> كبير باخلاقة دى معذرة لك يعنى دة كلام مساطب و قهاوى مش لغة عربية و لا تمت لاصول اللغه بصلة


خلينا في النقاط الرئيسيه ...........و لا بأس من اٍدراج ( الثانويات ) ضمن الرد .
سأجلب لك ردا تفصيليا على النقطه ( في الاٍقتباس ) قريبا .....فلنتجاوزها مؤقتا !!


----------



## kimo14th (25 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> هعلق بس من كلام السمردلى على : المتكبر و كيف اننا حرفنا المعنى اللغوى لها لتبرير الاسم
> 
> معنى المتكبر : أي الذي تكبر عن كل نقص وتعظم عما لا يليق به،  والكبر في صفات الله مدح، وفي صفات المخلوقين ذم



الا تكون كلمه ترفع افضل من تكبر


----------



## مايكل مجدي (25 ديسمبر 2006)

سلفيا وحيد قال:


> *سلام الرب على كل الأعضاء
> 
> قرأت الكثير من المواضيع التافهة وعذرا على هذه الكلمة ...ولكن معظمها لا تخلو من السب واللعن بدون أدلة..
> لماذا لا نسمع بعضنا البعض..سواء مسيحيين أو مسلمين؟؟
> ...



شكراً


----------



## CARLA (26 ديسمبر 2006)

سيلفيا
للاسف هنا في هذا النتدى لو الردود مش بتناسب معتقداتهم يبئ لازم تتحذف
او يرد علينا بطريقه بشعه


----------



## نسرين أمة الرحمن (26 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> للمره الألف :
> ألم تسمع بتدريج التشريع ؟
> هل أستطيع أن أقول أن الاٍسلام يفول : لا تقريوا الصلاة و أنتم سكارى ؟
> و أعتبرها نهاية موضوع ( شرب الخمر ) ؟
> ...



اذا قلت انه لا يوجد حد الردة في المسيحية فماذا تسمي هذا 
_ جاء في سفر الخروج [ 2 2 : 20 ] قول الرب :
(( مَنْ يُقَرِّبْ ذَبَائِحَ لِآلِهَةٍ غَيْرِ الرَّبِّ وَحْدَهُ يهلك ))
2 _ جاء في سفر التثنية [ 13 : 6 ] قول الرب :
(( وَإِذَا أَضَلَّكَ سِرّاً أَخُوكَ ابْنُ أُمِّكَ، أَوِ ابْنُكَ أَوِ ابْنَتُكَ، أَوْ زَوْجَتُكَ الْمَحْبُوبَةُ، أَوْ صَدِيقُكَ الْحَمِيمُ قَائِلاً: لِنَذْهَبْ وَنَعْبُدْ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى غَرِيبَةً عَنْكَ وَعَنْ آبَائِكَ 7مِنْ آلِهَةِ الشُّعُوبِ الأُخْرَى الْمُحِيطَةِ بِكَ أَوِ الْبَعِيدَةِ عَنْكَ مِنْ أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ إِلَى أَقْصَاهَا، 8فَلاَ تَسْتَجِبْ لَهُ وَلاَ تُصْغِ إِلَيْهِ، وَلاَ يُشْفِقْ قَلْبُكَ عَلَيْهِ، وَلاَ تَتَرََّأفْ بِهِ، وَلاَ تَتَسَتَّرْ عَلَيْهِ. بَلْ حَتْماً تَقْتُلُهُ. كُنْ أَنْتَ أَوَّلَ قَاتِلِيهِ، ثُمَّ يَعْقُبُكَ بَقِيَّةُ الشَّعْبِ. ارْجُمْهُ بِالْحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ. . . )) ترجمة كتاب الحياة 
3 _ ورد في سفر الخروج [ 32 : 28 ] ان الرب أمر نبيه موسى عليه السلام بقتل عبدة العجل من بني لاوي فقتل منهم 23 ألف رجل : (( فَأَطَاعَ اللاَّوِيُّونَ أَمْرَ مُوسَى. فَقُتِلَ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ نَحْوَ ثَلاَثَةِ آلافِ رَجُلٍ. 29عِنْدَئِذٍ قَالَ مُوسَى لِلاَّوِيِّينَ: «لَقَدْ كَرَّسْتُمُ الْيَوْمَ أَنْفُسَكُمْ لِخِدْمَةِ الرَّبِّ، وَقَدْ كَلَّفَ ذَلِكَ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ قَتْلَ ابْنِهِ أَوْ أَخِيهِ، وَلِكِنْ لِيُنْعِمْ عَلَيْكُمُ الرَّبُّ فِي هَذَا اليَوْمِ بِبَرَكَةٍ ))
4 _ ورد في سفر التثنية [ 13 : 1 _ 5 ] أنه لو دعا نبي إلى عبادة غير الله يقتل وان كان ذا معجزات عظيمة :
(( إِذَا ظَهَرَ بَيْنَكُمْ نَبِيٌّ أَوْ صَاحِبُ أَحْلاَمٍ، وَتَنَبَّأَ بِوُقُوعِ آيَةٍ أَوْ أُعْجُوبَةٍ. 2فَتَحَقَّقَتْ تِلْكَ الآيَةُ أَوِ الأُعْجُوبَةُ الَّتِي تَنَبَّأَ بِهَا، ثُمَّ قَالَ: هَلُمَّ نَذْهَبْ وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى لَمْ تَعْرِفُوهَا وَنَعْبُدْهَا. 3فَلاَ تُصْغُوا إِلَى كَلاَمِ ذَلِكَ النَّبِيِّ أَوْ صَاحِبِ الأَحْلاَمِ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكُمْ يُجَرِّبُكُمْ لِيَرَى إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَهُ مِنْ كُلِّ قُلُوبِكُمْ وَمِنْ كُلِّ أَنْفُسِكُمْ. . . . 5أَمَّا ذَلِكَ النَّبِيُّ أَوِ الْحَالِمُ فَإِنَّهُ يُقْتَلُ ))
5 _ ورد في سفر التثنية [ 17 : 2 _ 7 ] قول الرب :
(( 2 إِذَا ارْتَكَبَ بَيْنَكُمْ، رَجُلٌ أَوِ امْرَأَةٌ، مُقِيمٌ فِي إِحْدَى مُدُنِكُمُ الَّتِي يُوَرِّثُكُمْ إِيَّاهَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمُ، الشَّرَّ فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ مُتَعَدِّياً عَهْدَهُ، فَغَوَى وَعَبَدَ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى وَسَجَدَ لَهَا أَوْ لِلشَّمْسِ أَوْ لِلْقَمَرِ أَوْ لأَيٍّ مِنْ كَوَاكِبِ السَّمَاءِ مِمَّا حَظَرْتُهُ عَلَيْكُمْ، 4وَشَاعَ خَبَرُهُ، فَسَمِعْتُمْ بِهِ، وَتَحَقَّقْتُمْ بَعْدَ فَحْصٍ دَقِيقٍ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ الرِّجْسَ اقْتُرِفَ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، فَأَخْرِجُوا ذَلِكَ الرَّجُلَ أَوْ تِلْكَ الْمَرْأَةَ، الَّذِي ارْتَكَبَ ذَلِكَ الإِثْمَ إِلَى خَارِجِ الْمَدِينَةِ، وَارْجُمُوهُ بِالْحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ. ))
وهذه التشددات لا توجد في القرآن الكريم ، فالعجب من النصارى المتعصبين ، أن الكتاب المقدس لا يلحقه عيب بهذه التشدادت ، وأن الاسلام يكون معيباً !!!
6 _ جاء في سفر الملوك الأول [ 18 : 17 _ 40 ] أن إليا ذبح في وادي قيشون 450 رجلاً من الذين كانوا يدعون نبوة البعل :

(( 
ثُمَّ قَالَ إِيلِيَّا لِلشَّعْبِ: «أَنَا بَقِيتُ وَحْدِي نَبِيّاً لِلرَّبِّ، وَأَنْبِيَاءُ الْبَعْلِ أَرْبَعُ مِئَةٍ وَخَمْسُونَ.))
(( فَقَالَ إِيلِيَّا: اقْبِضُوا عَلَى أَنْبِيَاءِ الْبَعْلِ وَلاَ تَدَعُوا رَجُلاً مِنْهُمْ يُفْلِتُ فَقَبَضُوا عَلَيْهِمْ، فَسَاقَهُمْ إِيلِيَّا إِلَى نَهْرِ قِيشُونَ وَذَبَحَهُمْ هُنَاكَ. ))


----------



## نسرين أمة الرحمن (26 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ايها السمردلي ممكن تتكرم علي و تقلي مشاركتي الاولى فيهذا الموضوع اين هي انا لم اجدها و لم اجد ردك عليها امل ان يكون عطل فني لا حذف مقصود لان هذا سيكون امرا سيئا ذو دلالات اسوء 
انت تفهمني ايها المشرف الكريم ارجو الرد


----------



## coptic hero (26 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ما تستغربش يا سمردلى ماهى سيلفيا دى باين عليها من كلامها انها طابور خامس هههههههههه


----------



## قلم حر (26 ديسمبر 2006)

1) هل تقرأين ردودي و تفهمينها ؟
ألم أتكلم عن تدريج التشريع ؟
يا ريت تراجعي ردودي و تفهميها ......و تجاوبي من عقلك .......بلاش كوبي بيست !!!
هل هناك أي آيه في ( العهد الجديد ) عن ما يسمى ( حد الرده ) ؟
2) الموضوع هو ( اذا كان الاٍسلام ..... ) أيه ؟؟ الاٍسلام !!!
3) أين التعليق على بقية النقاط ؟
---------------------------------------
4) بالنسبه للمداخله ( 44 ) أنا ليس عندي أي صلاحيه ( خارج منتدى حوار الأديان ) ......لكن للآن ( و بكل صدق ) لم أقرأ ردا واحدا على النقاط الثلاثه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
يا ريت تقرأي الردود جيدا و تفهميها جيدا قبل الرد .....


----------



## Michael (26 ديسمبر 2006)

حد الردة واضح البقرة 217


----------



## نسرين أمة الرحمن (26 ديسمبر 2006)

لما الاقي مداخلتي الاولى اللي ذكرت فيها رد على حكم الردة ممكن انطلاقا منها و من ردك عليها نكمل الحوار و ان كنت لما ارى تداخل الافراد اعرف ان الحوار سيتحول الى نقاش بزنطي انا معى فكرة الحوارات الثنائية او زي ما وضعته في حوار الاديان " موضوع الرد عن الشبهات حول الاسلام " يعني تطرح نقطة نقطة و شخص واحد لهو انا يتولى الرد على كل النقاط و لا ينتقل لنقطة قبل الفراغ من صاحبتها , اما هذا فقريبا سيتحول الى نقاش بزنطي عقيم 
اجدد ارجو من المشرفين ايعادت مشاركتي المفقودة وحتى الان اقول مفقودة لعطل فني لا لحذف مع سبق الاصرار و الترصد


----------



## نسرين أمة الرحمن (26 ديسمبر 2006)

هل هناك أي آيه في ( العهد الجديد ) عن ما يسمى ( حد الرده ) ؟

افهم من كلامك ان العهد الجديد نسخ العهد القديم 

الس كتابكم المقدس الستم تفتخرون ب " كلامي لايزول "


----------



## قلم حر (26 ديسمبر 2006)

نسرين أمة الرحمن قال:


> لما الاقي مداخلتي الاولى اللي ذكرت فيها رد على حكم الردة ممكن انطلاقا منها و من ردك عليها نكمل الحوار و ان كنت لما ارى تداخل الافراد اعرف ان الحوار سيتحول الى نقاش بزنطي انا معى فكرة الحوارات الثنائية او زي ما وضعته في حوار الاديان " موضوع الرد عن الشبهات حول الاسلام " يعني تطرح نقطة نقطة و شخص واحد لهو انا يتولى الرد على كل النقاط و لا ينتقل لنقطة قبل الفراغ من صاحبتها , اما هذا فقريبا سيتحول الى نقاش بزنطي عقيم
> اجدد ارجو من المشرفين ايعادت مشاركتي المفقودة وحتى الان اقول مفقودة لعطل فني لا لحذف مع سبق الاصرار و الترصد


أي تداخل أفراد ؟
أين أجبتي على حد الرده في الاٍسلام ؟
كم مره ذكرت لكي : تطور التشريع ؟
و أكرر من التعليق الذي تهربين منه دائما :
( لا تقربوا الصلاة و أنتم سكارى ) و أيضا ( لا مبدل لكلام الله ) !!
أليس هذا تطوير في التشريع ؟؟
و خلال عدد بسيط من الأعوام .
فكيف خلال ( مئات و مئات من الأعوام ) .
لماذا كل مسلم يجهل الرد يهرب للمسيحيات ( بدون فهم - كوبي بيست كالعاده - ولا دراسه ) ؟؟
------------------------------------------------------
المهم :
ممكن بعد فترة الأعياد تفتحي أي موضوع في ( حوار الأديان ) ............بس ياريت تكون ردودك موضوعيه أكثر .....و أن تردي على الموضوع ( على الأقل في نقطه واحده ) بشكل منطقي .
---------------------------------------------------------
لاحظي العنوان ( اذا كان الاٍسلام يخاطب العقل ......لماذا لا نسمع و نحكم ) ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## قلم حر (26 ديسمبر 2006)

نسرين أمة الرحمن قال:


> هل هناك أي آيه في ( العهد الجديد ) عن ما يسمى ( حد الرده ) ؟
> 
> افهم من كلامك ان العهد الجديد نسخ العهد القديم
> 
> الس كتابكم المقدس الستم تفتخرون ب " كلامي لايزول "


هل تريدي أن تذهبي لشرح للكتاب المقدس ؟
لماذا لم تعلقي على ( تطور تحريم شرب الخمر في الاٍسلام ) ؟
و هل تعتبرين كلام القرآن عن ( تحريم الخمر التدريجي ) تضاربا ؟
في البدايه منع ( الصلاه للسكارى ) ......ثم حرم الخمر تماما !!!!!
نكرر النقطه للمره ( ----- ) !!!!!!!!!!
فهل هو هروب أم عدم تدقيق ؟


----------



## Im Muslim (27 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> هل تريدي أن تذهبي لشرح للكتاب المقدس ؟
> لماذا لم تعلقي على ( تطور تحريم شرب الخمر في الاٍسلام ) ؟
> و هل تعتبرين كلام القرآن عن ( تحريم الخمر التدريجي ) تضاربا ؟
> في البدايه منع ( الصلاه للسكارى ) ......ثم حرم الخمر تماما !!!!!
> ...




لان معظم العرب كانوا يشربون الخمر قبل الاسلام و حتى بعد نزول الاسلام
فنزل تحريم الخمر تدريجيا حتى حرم الخمر بالكامل 

و لو ان هناك اليوم مدمن خمر كافر دخل الاسلام فلن يطبق علية التدرج فى هذة النقطة بل سيطالب بعدم شربها مرة واحدة


----------



## قلم حر (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> لان معظم العرب كانوا يشربون الخمر قبل الاسلام و حتى بعد نزول الاسلام
> فنزل تحريم الخمر تدريجيا حتى حرم الخمر بالكامل
> 
> و لو ان هناك اليوم مدمن خمر كافر دخل الاسلام فلن يطبق علية التدرج فى هذة النقطة بل سيطالب بعدم شربها مرة واحدة


لا أختلف معك أبدا .
فالتدريج في التشريع أمر طبيعي .
فلا أستطيع أن أقول أن الاٍسلام يمنع السكارى من الصلاه , بل نقول أن الاٍسلام يمنع الخمر بتاتا !
لكن الزميله : ( نسرين أمه الرحمن ) يبدو أن غير ملمه بالموضوع و تكتفي ب( الكوبي بيست ) ....و ليس هناك حوار ناجح يعتمد الكوبي بيست .
الزميل الفاضل :
أتمنى أن تقرأ الموضوع من بدايته برويه و عنايه و تدقيق ......و تشاركنا الحوار ( اذا أحببت ) .
أهلا بك .


----------



## حمامة الروض (27 ديسمبر 2006)

عقلي يقولي
وهي وجهة نظري

أن الدين المسيحي في ذلك الوقت هو الدين القائم 

والحجه بينه للناس لذلك من يتحدى الله برغم ان الحقيقة جلية له

فواجب قتله في الانجيل كما ذكر وهو تشريع الله

والتدريج في الانجيل جاء مع البشارة بالرسول الجديد 

وبعد أنتهاء العهد المسيحي وبداية العهد الاسلامي

أوجب القرآن قتل من يكفر بعد أسلامه لانه دين الله القائم والحجه فيه بينه 

لذلك المتكبر والمتحدي لله يستحق القتل وهو تشريع الله

تُرى هل يوجد في اليهودية القديمة حد الردة أيضاً ؟


----------



## قلم حر (27 ديسمبر 2006)

حمامة الروض قال:


> عقلي يقولي
> وهي وجهة نظري
> 
> 
> ...


هل تكلمت في الموضوع الأساسي ؟
هل قرأت أصلا الموضوع الأساسي برويه و تدقيق ؟
هل دين يقول ( الكلب الأسود شيطان ) ......يخاطب العقل ؟
هل حديث - السلاسل في أعناقهم - يخاطب العقل ؟
و لتقرأ كل ما كتب عن ( حد الرده ) فكله موضح سابقا !!!!!!!!!
يا ريت تقرأ الموضوع بشكل كامل و تدقق فيه , قبل أن تشارك فيه .


----------



## mfwxm (27 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> هل تكلمت في الموضوع الأساسي ؟
> هل قرأت أصلا الموضوع الأساسي برويه و تدقيق ؟
> هل دين يقول ( الكلب الأسود شيطان ) ......يخاطب العقل ؟
> هل حديث - السلاسل في أعناقهم - يخاطب العقل ؟
> ...



اولا مفيش حديث خاااااااااااااااااااااالص بالكلام اللى انت بتقوله كده دى احديث بتسمعوها انتم لتشويه الاسلام ممكن يكون حجتك القراءن وبلاش احديث علشان واضح انك بتجيب كلام بعيد كل البعد عن الاسلام اللى انت مش فاهم فى شى بتيتا :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## حمامة الروض (27 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي هل تعلم
أن من بين مسيحي المنتدى أتمنى لك أنت بالذات نعمة الاسلام
تعلم لماذا ؟
لان عندي يقين ان الجنه لايستحقها الا انسان راقي ..مثقف .. هادئ 
مجرد شعور ,,
................
بالنسبة لكلامي مجرد مداخله
نعم قرأت الموضوع وفهمته تماماً
وليس عندي اي تعقيب
وبعدين ليش يالسمردلي عنوان كل رد لك روح أقرا روح أفهم
ترا توقعت انك بتكتب كذا


----------



## قلم حر (27 ديسمبر 2006)

mfwxm قال:


> اولا مفيش حديث خاااااااااااااااااااااالص بالكلام اللى انت بتقوله كده دى احديث بتسمعوها انتم لتشويه الاسلام ممكن يكون حجتك القراءن وبلاش احديث علشان واضح انك بتجيب كلام بعيد كل البعد عن الاسلام اللى انت مش فاهم فى شى بتيتا :Love_Mailbox:


لنرى من هو الجاهل :


> </B>‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏إسمعيل ابن علية ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏ح ‏ ‏و حدثني ‏ ‏زهير بن حرب ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏إسمعيل بن إبراهيم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏يونس ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏حميد بن هلال ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الله بن الصامت ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي ذر ‏ ‏قال ‏ ​
> ‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏إذا قام أحدكم ‏ ‏يصلي فإنه يستره إذا كان بين يديه مثل ‏ ‏آخرة ‏ ‏الرحل ‏ ‏فإذا لم يكن بين يديه مثل ‏ ‏آخرة ‏ ‏الرحل ‏ ‏فإنه يقطع صلاته الحمار والمرأة والكلب الأسود قلت يا ‏ ‏أبا ذر ‏ ‏ما بال الكلب الأسود من الكلب الأحمر من الكلب الأصفر قال يا ابن أخي سألت رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏كما سألتني فقال الكلب الأسود شيطان


من صحيح مسلم و هاك الرابط : 
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=789&doc=1
يبدو أن شيوخكم يخفون عنكم الحقائق و أنتم لا تبحثوا .....بل تتهموا غيركم بالجهل و عدم البحث .​


----------



## قلم حر (27 ديسمبر 2006)

حمامة الروض قال:


> السمردلي هل تعلم
> أن من بين مسيحي المنتدى أتمنى لك أنت بالذات نعمة الاسلام
> تعلم لماذا ؟
> أعلم أن نيتك ( صافيه ) .....لكنني قد أكون أبعد شخص في المنتدى عن الاٍسلام .
> ...


أنا أكتب هذا الكلام عندما يكون هناك :
تشتيت لنقاط الحوار .
أو
تكرار لنقطه أخرى .
أو 
كرد على مداخله ليست من ضمن الموضوع أساسا و لا دخل لها فيه 
أو 
مداخله متكرره ( كفكر )
أو 
سؤال تم توضيحه مسبقا .


----------



## حمامة الروض (27 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> هل حديث - السلاسل في أعناقهم - يخاطب العقل ؟
> QUOTE]
> 
> اتوقع ان ماي مسلم جزاه الله خير رد عليك في هالنقطة رد مقنع جدا
> ...


----------



## قلم حر (27 ديسمبر 2006)

حمامة الروض قال:


> السمردلي قال:
> 
> 
> > هل حديث - السلاسل في أعناقهم - يخاطب العقل ؟
> ...


----------



## حمامة الروض (27 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> حمامة الروض قال:
> 
> 
> > توقعك خاطىء .
> ...


----------



## Im Muslim (27 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> لنرى من هو الجاهل :
> من صحيح مسلم و هاك الرابط :
> http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=789&doc=1
> يبدو أن شيوخكم يخفون عنكم الحقائق و أنتم لا تبحثوا .....بل تتهموا غيركم بالجهل و عدم البحث .​




ليس فى ديننا اسرار و خبايا 
و كل حاجة موجودة فى كتبنا و اى مسلم او غير مسلم يقدر يعرف اى حاجة فى اى وقت

و ماذا فى هذا الحديث ؟؟
هل هناك ما يمنع ان الشيطان يتمثل فى صورة كلب ؟
كيف دخل الشيطان الجنه ليغوى ادم و حواء ؟؟


----------



## قلم حر (28 ديسمبر 2006)

mfwxm قال:


> اولا مفيش حديث خاااااااااااااااااااااالص بالكلام اللى انت بتقوله كده دى احديث بتسمعوها انتم لتشويه الاسلام ممكن يكون حجتك القراءن وبلاش احديث علشان واضح انك بتجيب كلام بعيد كل البعد عن الاسلام اللى انت مش فاهم فى شى بتيتا :Love_Mailbox:


يا زميل ( Im Muslim) :
عندما أكتب ( فلتقرأو الردود بعنايه ) ....يعترض أغلبكم .
المهم :
كتابتي و تعليقي عى ( حيث ( الكلب الأسو شيطان ) كا ردا على زميلك الذي فال  ما قاله و تهجم علينا و اٍتهمنا بالكذب ..........راجع الاٍقتباس اللي فوق !
--------------------------------------------------------
أنت تقول :


> و ماذا فى هذا الحديث ؟؟
> هل هناك ما يمنع ان الشيطان يتمثل فى صورة كلب ؟
> كيف دخل الشيطان الجنه ليغوى ادم و حواء ؟؟أمس 03:38 PM


هناك فرق بين العام و الخاص :
فمثلا : لو  تمثل الشيطان في صوره ( بشر أبيض ) هل نشتطيع أن نقول ( البشر الأبيض شيطان ) ؟
الحديث يقول : الكلب الأسود شيطان !!!
و لم يقل : ممكن أن يتمثل الشيطان في كلب أسود .....
سأكرر تعليقي : ( أتمنى قراءة المداخلات بعنايه و تدقيق قبل الرد ) .


----------



## Im Muslim (28 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> يا زميل ( Im Muslim) :
> :
> فمثلا : لو  تمثل الشيطان في صوره ( بشر أبيض ) هل نشتطيع أن نقول ( البشر الأبيض شيطان ) ؟
> الحديث يقول : الكلب الأسود شيطان !!!
> ...



هل يوجد فى دينك ما ينكر ذلك مثلا ؟


----------



## Im Muslim (28 ديسمبر 2006)

بالرغم من وجود معتقدات فى عقيدتكم تؤمنون بها و نحن لا نؤمن بها اطلاقا 
هل تستطيع مثلا ان تقنعنى بظهور السيدة مريم مثلا ؟؟
او بكاء التماثيل ؟؟
اذا هى اولا و اخيرا مساله ايمان


----------



## قلم حر (28 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> هل يوجد فى دينك ما ينكر ذلك مثلا ؟


و هل تقتنع بديني أصلا ؟
نحن هنا نحكم العقل ( راجع عنوان الموضوع ) .
هل تقتنع أن الكلب الأسود شيطان ؟
و هل يولد الشيطان من كلاب و كيف ؟
و لماذا الأسود تحديدا ؟
و للحديث بقيه .


----------



## قلم حر (28 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> بالرغم من وجود معتقدات فى عقيدتكم تؤمنون بها و نحن لا نؤمن بها اطلاقا
> هل تستطيع مثلا ان تقنعنى بظهور السيدة مريم مثلا ؟؟
> او بكاء التماثيل ؟؟
> اذا هى اولا و اخيرا مساله ايمان


ألاٍيمان بالمعجزات شيء مختلف .
و من طلب منك أن تقتنع بظهورات السيده مريم العذراء ؟
كأنك لا تجيب على شيء بل تحول السؤال لسؤال آخر ......على شكل سلسله .
لا تخلط الحابل بالنابل .
راجع عنوان الموضوع !


----------



## Im Muslim (28 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> ألاٍيمان بالمعجزات شيء مختلف .
> و من طلب منك أن تقتنع بظهورات السيده مريم العذراء ؟
> كأنك لا تجيب على شيء بل تحول السؤال لسؤال آخر ......على شكل سلسله .
> لا تخلط الحابل بالنابل .
> راجع عنوان الموضوع !



انا فقط استشهدت و لم اعلق .... اذا تحدثت بالعقل 
هى مساله ايمان


----------



## قلم حر (28 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> انا فقط استشهدت و لم اعلق .... اذا تحدثت بالعقل
> هى مساله ايمان


الزميل المحترم :
أنا قصدتا أن الاٍيمان بالغيبيات و المعجزات شيء .......و الاٍيمان بالتشريع شيء مختلف .
الأولى تنطبق على ما قلته أنت ( اٍيمان ) و الثانيه يجب تحليلها و اٍخضاعها للعقل .
----------------------------------------------------
الزميل المحترم :
طبعا أنت لست ملزما بالرد على كل النقاط أو حتى على نقطه واحده .
هناك ثلاث نقاط تم طرحها . ( الكلب الأسود شيطان , السلاسل في أعناقهم , حد الرده ) .
ممكن تختار أي نقطه منهم .....او تتجاوزهم جميعهم ......أو تؤجلهم جميعهم .
المهم :
الخوض في جوهر الموضوع .
أهلا بك محاورا خلوقا .....أحترمك جدا .
موفق .


----------



## Im Muslim (28 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> الزميل المحترم :
> أنا قصدتا أن الاٍيمان بالغيبيات و المعجزات شيء .......و الاٍيمان بالتشريع شيء مختلف .
> الأولى تنطبق على ما قلته أنت ( اٍيمان ) و الثانيه يجب تحليلها و اٍخضاعها للعقل .
> .



اليست الصلاة و الصوم مثلا من الامور التشريعية ؟؟
هل يجوز اخضاعها للعقل ؟
و اذا لم يقبلها عقل شخص مثلا ... هل تسقط عنه ؟
بالطبع لا ... فالايمان كلة واحد غيبيات و معجزات و تشريعات


----------



## قلم حر (28 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> اليست الصلاة و الصوم مثلا من الامور التشريعية ؟؟
> نعم
> هل يجوز اخضاعها للعقل ؟
> أكيد ....يجب أن تخضع للعقل .
> ...


هل النقاط الثلاثه المذكوره ( غيبيات ) لا تخضع للعقل ( بحسب كلامك طبعا )؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اذا كان الجواب لا :
فلتختر نقطه للحوار( تخضع للعقل ).
اذا كان جوابك نعم :
فلتكتب ذلك و تترك الحوار لمن يعتبرها ( ليست غيبيات ) ......فردك من أغرب ما سمعت من ردود ( ليس اٍنتقاصا من علمك أبدا .....بل فعلا أني أراه غريبا ) .
و تقبل مني كل اٍحترام .


----------



## Im Muslim (28 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> هل النقاط الثلاثه المذكوره ( غيبيات ) لا تخضع للعقل ( بحسب كلامك طبعا )؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اذا كان الجواب لا :
> فلتختر نقطه للحوار( تخضع للعقل ).
> اذا كان جوابك نعم :
> ...



ممكن تكون فهمت كلامى غلط او انا وصلت المعلومه بطريق غلط
انا قصدى ان كله فى الاخر ايمان
ايمان بالغيب 
ايمان بالمعجزات
ايمان بالتشريعات 
و ضربت لك مثلا و لا تعتبرة خروجا عن الموضوع
مثل بكاء التماثيل زيت
انت مؤمن به 
و لكن لا يقبلة اى عقل


----------



## قلم حر (28 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> ممكن تكون فهمت كلامى غلط او انا وصلت المعلومه بطريق غلط
> انا قصدى ان كله فى الاخر ايمان
> ايمان بالغيب
> ايمان بالمعجزات
> ...


سأوضح لك أكثر :
التشريع يجب أن يخضع للعقل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
أي نقطه خراجه عن التشريع فلتتجاهلها .
أما المعجزات : فتتم دراستها من قبل علماء مختصين محايدين لمعرفه أن ما حصل , هل هو :
ظاهره طبيعيه .
أم عمليه خداع .
أم معجزه حقيقيه .
---------------------
و هذا ليس موضوعنا أساسا .
المهم :
هل يخضع التشريع للعقل ( بحسب رأيك ) ؟
اٍن كان نعم ......فلتحاور في أي نقطه تناسبك ( في التشريع تحديدا ) .
اٍن كان لا :
فلتوضح ذلك .
----------------------------------------------------------
أنت تقول :
كله في الآخر اٍيمان :
نعم يا أخي ......لكن الاٍيمان يجب أن يكون عن قناعه .....و القناعه تأتي من العقل !
فما الفرق بين ( دينين ) أو مبدأين  و كيف نقارن بينهما أو نحاور فيهما ؟؟؟؟
ليس هناك سوى ( تحكيم العقل ) !!!!!


----------



## Im Muslim (28 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> هل يخضع التشريع للعقل ( بحسب رأيك ) ؟
> COLOR]




الا يعلم من خلق و هو اللطيف الخبير 
من الذى يشرع التشريع ؟
اليس الله ؟
و الله اعلم بعبادة من العبد نفسة
من الممكن ان تتصور ان هذا التشريع ليس له فائدة او من الممكن ان نخضعة لعقولنا كما تقول .. و لكن الله سبحانه و تعالى هو الذى خلق الانسان و هو سبحانه الذى شرع التشريعات


----------



## قلم حر (28 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> الا يعلم من خلق و هو اللطيف الخبير
> من الذى يشرع التشريع ؟
> اليس الله ؟
> و الله اعلم بعبادة من العبد نفسة
> من الممكن ان تتصور ان هذا التشريع ليس له فائدة او من الممكن ان نخضعة لعقولنا كما تقول .. و لكن الله سبحانه و تعالى هو الذى خلق الانسان و هو سبحانه الذى شرع التشريعات


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أنت تحاور في الأديان !!!!!!!!!!!!.
أنا أقول ( الخالق ) هو المشرع لي .
و أنت تقول ( ألخالق ) هو المشرع لك .
و كذلك البوذي و الهندوسي و و و و و !
------------------------------------------
ما ألذي يحكم بيننا جميعا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ليس هناك سوى العقل !!!!!!!!
يا زميل :
هل تستطيع أن تخوض حوارا في جوهر النقاط الثلاث الأساسيه ؟
اٍما أن تخوض .....أو أن تقرأ ...........لم أقرأ لك ردا في جوهر الموضوع !!!!!!!!!!
كلامك اٍنشائي في العموميات ...........و في الحوار .....هذا لا يقدم و لا يؤخر .
موفق .
لا أريد ردا على تعليقي ( كما كنت تفعل ) ....اٍذا عندك رد على الموضوع الرئيسي بنقاطه الثلاث ....فلتتفضل بكتابته .
موفق .


----------



## Im Muslim (28 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> أنت تحاور في الأديان !!!!!!!!!!!!.
> أنا أقول ( الخالق ) هو المشرع لي .
> و أنت تقول ( ألخالق ) هو المشرع لك .
> ...



ماذا يعبد البوذى و الهندوسى ؟؟
اوعى تقولى بيعبدوا الله 

وبعدين النقاط الثلاثة الردة و حديث السلاسل و الكلب الاسود فى اخوة تكلموا فيها كلها و وضحوا المواضيع دى


----------



## المحب للرسول (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*بسم الله واالصلاة والسلام على رسول الله  اما بعد هيا نخاطب العقل وانا معكم ( لكم دينكم ولى دين ) لماذا يدخل الكثير من المسيحيين فى دين الله  اليوم بدون  سلاسل واغلال اعرفتم لماذا لانهم علموا حقيقة الاسلام حقيقة الايما ن هيا نخاطب العقل  لماذا تضعون مولودكم فى يوم الغطاس اتدرون لماذا قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم كل مولود يولد على الفطرة فابواه اما يهودانه او ينصرانه او يمجسانه )  هذه هى الحقيقة ضع الطفل واتركه وانتظر منه ماذا يفعل ستجده يقول لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله    
هيا نخاطب العقل    قال تعالى(واسروا قولكم او اجهروا به انه عليم بذات الصدور   * الا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير ) سورة الملك اية (13-14)  
   هل تعلم ما فى الصدر ستقول نعم القلب ولكن هل تعلم ما بداخل القلب نعم ولكن هل تعلم ما يخفى القلب لالالا والله لو اجتمعت انت ومن معك لاتستطيع   وفكر وتدبر افلا يتدبروا القران ام على قلوبهم اقفالها *


----------



## قلم حر (28 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> ماذا يعبد البوذى و الهندوسى ؟؟
> اوعى تقولى بيعبدوا الله
> 
> وبعدين النقاط الثلاثة الردة و حديث السلاسل و الكلب الاسود فى اخوة تكلموا فيها كلها و وضحوا المواضيع دى


تختلف صفات الخالق عند البوذي و الهندوسي و المسلم و المسيحي .
المهم :
أنت تقول : تم الرد على النقاط المذكوره سابقا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ممكن تقتبس أين تم توضيح ( الكلب الأسود شيطان ) ؟
باٍقتباس ؟
و أنا أطلب توضيح مقتبس.....و ليس تعليق ( من عضو آخر )لا يقدم و لا يؤخر .


----------



## قلم حر (28 ديسمبر 2006)

المحب للرسول قال:


> *بسم الله واالصلاة والسلام على رسول الله اما بعد هيا نخاطب العقل وانا معكم ( لكم دينكم ولى دين ) لماذا يدخل الكثير من المسيحيين فى دين الله اليوم بدون سلاسل واغلال اعرفتم لماذا لانهم علموا حقيقة الاسلام حقيقة الايما ن هيا نخاطب العقل لماذا تضعون مولودكم فى يوم الغطاس اتدرون لماذا قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كل مولود يولد على الفطرة فابواه اما يهودانه او ينصرانه او يمجسانه ) هذه هى الحقيقة ضع الطفل واتركه وانتظر منه ماذا يفعل ستجده يقول لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله *
> *هيا نخاطب العقل قال تعالى(واسروا قولكم او اجهروا به انه عليم بذات الصدور * الا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير ) سورة الملك اية (13-14) *
> *هل تعلم ما فى الصدر ستقول نعم القلب ولكن هل تعلم ما بداخل القلب نعم ولكن هل تعلم ما يخفى القلب لالالا والله لو اجتمعت انت ومن معك لاتستطيع وفكر وتدبر افلا يتدبروا القران ام على قلوبهم اقفالها *


ما شاء ألله .
مداخله في جوهر الموضوع .
يا زميل :
فلتقرأ الموضوع من أوله ......و لتناقش في النقاط المطروحه .


----------



## نسرين أمة الرحمن (29 ديسمبر 2006)

انا خارج موضوع النقاش هذا و عندي اسبابي و قد ذكرتها اولا اعتراض بطريقة مؤدبة عن حذف مشاركتي و كذلك الرد عليها حذف .... يالها من صدفة 

و النقاش على هذا النحو سيكون فارغ و جدال بزنطي اعني من تداخل عدة افراد في النقاش 

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 
و عيد اضحى مبارك للمسلمين قاطبة , اليوم وقفة عرفة لصيامها فضل ربنا يوفقنا كلنا الى ما يحبه و يرضاه


----------



## coptic hero (30 ديسمبر 2006)

المحب للرسول قال:


> *بسم الله واالصلاة والسلام على رسول الله  اما بعد هيا نخاطب العقل وانا معكم ( لكم دينكم ولى دين ) لماذا يدخل الكثير من المسيحيين فى دين الله  اليوم بدون  سلاسل واغلال اعرفتم لماذا لانهم علموا حقيقة الاسلام حقيقة الايما ن هيا نخاطب العقل  لماذا تضعون مولودكم فى يوم الغطاس اتدرون لماذا قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم كل مولود يولد على الفطرة فابواه اما يهودانه او ينصرانه او يمجسانه )  هذه هى الحقيقة ضع الطفل واتركه وانتظر منه ماذا يفعل ستجده يقول لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله
> هيا نخاطب العقل    قال تعالى(واسروا قولكم او اجهروا به انه عليم بذات الصدور   * الا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير ) سورة الملك اية (13-14)
> هل تعلم ما فى الصدر ستقول نعم القلب ولكن هل تعلم ما بداخل القلب نعم ولكن هل تعلم ما يخفى القلب لالالا والله لو اجتمعت انت ومن معك لاتستطيع   وفكر وتدبر افلا يتدبروا القران ام على قلوبهم اقفالها *



جهل بكل ما هو مسيحى ربنا يرحمكم لو لم يعمد الطفل سيكون مسلما هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حمامة الروض (30 ديسمبر 2006)

نسرين أمة الرحمن قال:


> انا خارج موضوع النقاش هذا و عندي اسبابي و قد ذكرتها اولا اعتراض بطريقة مؤدبة عن حذف مشاركتي و كذلك الرد عليها حذف .... يالها من صدفة
> 
> و النقاش على هذا النحو سيكون فارغ و جدال بزنطي اعني من تداخل عدة افراد في النقاش
> 
> ...



وانت طيبة نسرين تقبل الله منك 

بالنسبة للموضوع مدام اتحذف ردك

وألغيت عضويت ماي مسلم

أتوقع الموضوع أنتهى


----------

